# missing kernel or user mode driver shpchp

## OhiAhiOhi

ciao a tutti,

ad altri si è verificato il seguente problema all'avvio di coldplug ?

```
 * Coldplugging pci devices ...

... can't load module shpchp

missing kernel or user mode driver shpchp
```

----------

## gutter

Che versione di:

```
*  sys-apps/module-init-tools

      Latest version available: 3.0-r2

      Latest version installed: 3.0-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 347 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules

      Description: Kernel module tools for the development kernel >=2.5.48

      License:     GPL-2
```

stai usando?

----------

